# Where can I get these spiders cheap?



## dylanaxolotl (Jan 19, 2016)

Just got a large order from Swift's, but I'm still looking to get two main species.

Sicarius sp. Chile
I am willing to pay a good amount for a sexed pair, but otherwise I'm looking for cheap babies. Know where I can get some?

Second: Hyllus diardi or giganteus
Anyone know where I can get some relatively cheap Hyllus? A pair would be nice but I'll settle for whatever.


----------



## Spidercreations (Jan 19, 2016)

Hope you can find some hyllus jumpers


----------



## piggy145 (Jan 20, 2016)

Capecod Roaches has some hyllus jumpers, but there's only one left for $35, which is a female, quite expensive since they only live up to a year or so. Join a group on Facebook called Jumping Spiders Sales&Exchanges. Someone I talked too on reddit got a breeding pair there, price range unknown. Good luck and update if you find anything!


----------



## WillyNilly (Jan 20, 2016)

does anyone know where I could buy tiger beetles? I've been trying to find them on the web for years buts can't find any.


----------



## dylanaxolotl (Jan 20, 2016)

Thanks, I'll look into it. 


piggy145 said:


> Capecod Roaches has some hyllus jumpers, but there's only one left for $35, which is a female, quite expensive since they only live up to a year or so. Join a group on Facebook called Jumping Spiders Sales&Exchanges. Someone I talked too on reddit got a breeding pair there, price range unknown. Good luck and update if you find anything!


----------



## Spidercreations (Jan 20, 2016)

Yeah Dylan I thought of getting a pair from cape cod he will get more he said


----------



## pannaking22 (Jan 20, 2016)

I believe gromgrom still has _Sicarius_ but he isn't planning on shipping until it gets warmer. There are a couple people breeding _Hyllus_ in the US right now and occasionally importing too, so you just have to wait a bit and I'm some will turn up!


----------



## pannaking22 (Jan 20, 2016)

WillyNilly said:


> does anyone know where I could buy tiger beetles? I've been trying to find them on the web for years buts can't find any.


Good luck. If anyone is going to sell live tiger beetles, it would likely be on Bugs in Cyberspace and it would probably only be _Amblycheila_, which wouldn't be cheap. If you post a WTB ad here in AB or go over to beetleforum.net, you may get someone with some to sell in the spring/summer/fall. Tiger beetles are rather difficult to get to breed in captivity, so that's why they haven't been more readily available. I'm also not sure how well adults or larvae ship, so that could be another factor.


----------



## dylanaxolotl (Jan 20, 2016)

Cool I'll DM him


Spidercreations said:


> Yeah Dylan I thought of getting a pair from cape cod he will get more he said


----------



## WillyNilly (Jan 21, 2016)

pannaking22 said:


> Good luck. If anyone is going to sell live tiger beetles, it would likely be on Bugs in Cyberspace and it would probably only be _Amblycheila_, which wouldn't be cheap. If you post a WTB ad here in AB or go over to beetleforum.net, you may get someone with some to sell in the spring/summer/fall. Tiger beetles are rather difficult to get to breed in captivity, so that's why they haven't been more readily available. I'm also not sure how well adults or larvae ship, so that could be another factor.


thanks


----------



## Widow lover (Jan 29, 2016)

I've got some sicarius if your still looking


----------



## dylanaxolotl (Jan 29, 2016)

Widow lover said:


> I've got some sicarius if your still looking


Depends on price


----------



## Widow lover (Jan 30, 2016)

dylanaxolotl said:


> Depends on price


How many and what size?
  Pm me

Reactions: Helpful 1


----------

